# NIE name change



## steveburb (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,
now I am divorced can I change the name on my NIE Certificate to my maiden name?

Carol


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

steveburb said:


> Hi,
> now I am divorced can I change the name on my NIE Certificate to my maiden name?
> 
> Carol


I don't think it's that simple in Spain. 

You'll also have to re-do your 'residencia', your SIP card, SS details etc. etc.

As, I presume your passport is changing, then so will your bank accounts, driving licence ....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I don't think it's that simple in Spain.
> 
> You'll also have to re-do your 'residencia', your SIP card, SS details etc. etc.
> 
> As, I presume your passport is changing, then so will your bank accounts, driving licence ....


They don't do the whole "taking partners name in marriage" thing here and it can get confusing. A friend of mine (English) who has lived in Spain since he was a child recently went through the process of getting DNI and, like most British people his surname was that of his father (and mother in marriage). To get DNI however it all had to change to have his mum and dads name so he has the standard two surnames... He said that the UK side was easy.. sent off some papers and passport etc changed easy but the Spanish things... as listed by snikpoh were a nightmare even though it was spain that insisted on this... 

Clearly its not impossible BUT as its out of the norm I think they are not always sure what to do! If you are not good in Spanish and not too familiar with the systems I would pay a Gestor to sort it all for you then you cn relax and let someone else worry about it!


----------

